# Interview calls



## suninaya (Dec 20, 2018)

I am currently in Indian and I got my CSV last month. I have uploaded my resume on various jobsites and have been applying since then but not receiving any response.

I am not sure if this is due to the fact that the employers are not reaching to any profile outside South Africa. Can anyone please advise the best option to get the response from the employers on my profile.

Thanks
Sunil


----------



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

Please share your email address, I can guide you about one best job portal.


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

If you are in the IT field i would advise you to register on offerzen


----------



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi Heena ,
I am in the same boat , if you could help me as well.
Thanks
Manjul


----------



## Tooshie1 (Mar 8, 2016)

heenamanglani said:


> Please share your email address, I can guide you about one best job portal.


can you please share a link to a job portal in Australia? we are PR holders and my son would like to look for a job before he lands in the country

Thanks


----------



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi , i registered on OfferZen , but is only for software developers.
and unfortunately , my visa is for desktop/server support and not in Software


----------



## suninaya (Dec 20, 2018)

heenamanglani said:


> Please share your email address, I can guide you about one best job portal.


Thanks, I will send you a message with my email id.


----------



## suninaya (Dec 20, 2018)

khoulibaly27 said:


> If you are in the IT field i would advise you to register on offerzen


Thanks, I will try this.


----------

